

Ask HN: best backpack for traveling(a lot)? - dotpot

The spring is comming(at least for us, here in Northern Europe) and it's time to prepare for traveling, and traveling kinda hardcore :)
What would be your recomendation(solution) for such a thing like a backpack (45-60l)?
======
matthewjhughes
I bought a Wenger Swissgear backpack when I was (probably) around 14. I'm now
21, and I still use it. It's capacious, got heaps of pockets and I've taken it
with me throughout Europe. Oh, and it's got a carabiner attached to it, for
some reason. And it's sturdy as. It's like the Panasonic Toughbook of
backpacks.

So, yeah. Wenger are awesome. I like their stuff.

------
mjdn
I've had a Quechua 70L for six years and a Berghaus 60L for four years. Both
have stood up well to heavy use over the years.

If it's going to be on your back for long periods of time, get something with
good back support, but bear in mind that this will make the bag bulkier and
less useful as carry-on luggage with Ryanair etc.

------
teahat
Can't go too far wrong with a solid brand like Lowe Alpine, or Berghaus. Pick
one up on sale if you can, backpack technology moves pretty slowly so you
hardly lose anything from buying previous years models.

------
macarthy12
You don't tell us, what kind of backpacking, where etc..for how long?

